# Green Screen after harddrive upgrade



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

My TiVo HD was stuck in a reboot loop last week on the WD 1TB drive I installed five years ago. So I purchased a new WD20EURX 2TB drive. I only have Macs and 1 SATA drive enclosure. Today I backed up the 1tb drive with WinMFS to a file and then put my new drive into the enclosure. I restored from the backup and said "yes" when asked to expand the drive's space. 

I put it into my TiVo and now I'm at the green "severe issue" screen. I don't remember getting this last time, but that was 5-years ago. I'm curious if there was an issue on the 1TB drive and because this was a restore from that, something needs to be corrected by the TiVo itself. Anyhow, if anyone can assist in any way, please do. 

Here's my setup for reference:

TiVo HD
WD20EURX drive that I bought last week
I did not test intellipark because everything I've read says WD doesn't ship with that on anymore. Also, I couldn't get the tests to work in my setup. 
New core i7 iMac running Mavericks
VMware with a Windows 7 install
WinMFS was used to back up the 1TB drive and then restore that to the new 2TB drive
I have the original TiVo drive available if needed, along with its image


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

You're probably going to have to redo it and say 'no' the next time around when asked to expand the drive's space. You have to finish the restore process, select the new drive in WinMFS, and then run mfsadd separately. When it does it at the end of a restore, it doesn't work properly.

Are you trying to get your shows onto the new 2 tb drive?


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Update: Tried this and the TiVo booted up fine, but then rebooted less than a minute later. Came up with the green screen once more.*

I would've preferred to save my recordings but I can live without them. I'm surprised the expand option at the end of the restore could cause problems but that's something to try.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Slider10 said:


> I did not test intellipark because everything I've read says WD doesn't ship with that on anymore. Also, I couldn't get the tests to work in my setup.


You won't be able to set/check the intellipark unless you boot up on a computer "Raw" (no windows or MacOS) and use WDIdle3.exe or boot up on the Ultimate Boot Disk CD.

Have you checked the power supply for bad capacitors?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe WinMFS doesn't work well running in a VM on a Mac. Or the new drive is defective. One of the two times I've gotten the green screen was due to a bad drive.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

squint said:


> Maybe WinMFS doesn't work well running in a VM on a Mac. Or the new drive is defective. One of the two times I've gotten the green screen was due to a bad drive.


On an upgrade hard drive for pre Roamios there were times I got the green screen, I just let the unit cook overnight and in the morning all was working great. Never had any problem with that TiVo again.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the help, guys. The issue was the image I was using to restore. I was using my previous dying drive to restore onto the new one. I guess that image was corrupt. I restored from the factory drive and expanded with mfsadd and it worked great. 2TB showing as available and all reboots are gone. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

In that case, your original HDD might be physically OK and can be reused for some other purpose.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

I agree, but I keep the factory drive set aside just in case I'll need it in the future. Yesterday that situation happened.


----------

